# When is Red Snapper season opening?



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

When is Red Snapper season opening this year?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

June 1


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

It is june 1 - jun 10th and you can only fish on the 2nd tuesday of the season.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard fridays only!!


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

you all r wrong everybody knows its the 1st frost in June:thumbup:


----------



## aquasport24 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just heard it opens June 1st. You are allowed 2 fish for this season but you are only allowed to fish for them in May. Any caught any other time over 2 will count towards your quota for next year.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't know the season ended...I thought it was fillet and release year round.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> I didn't know the season ended...I thought it was fillet and release year round.


With the damage these critters are doing to the eco system, I believe you're right on. :yes:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i thought it was snapper week, not season, not allowed to take pictures 
either


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Now filet and release


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its open for thirty minutes on the fifth friday in june. Minimum 65" bag limit one per fisherman 0 per boat


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I say feed em all to flipper.


----------



## cabinlong (Dec 25, 2009)

*Red snapper season*

1 June 2012, but you can't keep the red ones


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

What's a red snapper?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard that starting this year, everytime you catch a red snapper you have to cut off a finger and after you cut off all 20 of your fingers, you can keep as many as you want...:whistling:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

There shouldn't be a limit for the ones with 20 fingers.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I've never seen a red snapper. Because they are nearly extinct of course

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

I wish it was open this past weekend. We had a blast catching them( released of course). If it was open I dont know what we would have done with all of them! They are thick out there!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> I wish it was open this past weekend. We had a blast catching them( released of course). If it was open I dont know what we would have done with all of them! They are thick out there!


Did yall catch anything else? I know you were talking about doing some trolling too around the edge...


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

GASeminole said:


> Did yall catch anything else? I know you were talking about doing some trolling too around the edge...


 We never got a chance to make it to the edge! The seas were too rough both days but we did make the best of it a hit the wrecks. We searched and searched for amberjack but just couldnt find them. Talked to the guy at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle who is a great guy by the way and he set us up with a few good spots but all we caught were snapper! Lots of snapper! Man they are thick! Not sure where we went wrong trying find the AJ's but we did salvage what we could out of the poor weather and put some fish in the boat! Were planning on getting another trip in this summer when the water warms up and hopefully hit the edge.


----------



## donald ricky (Mar 13, 2012)

*looking for someone who has a boat and wants to go fishing!*

I am highly experienced in deepsea fishing. i am going to be in the destin,pensacola, and panama city area between mar 24th-31st. I'm looking for someone who would be willing to share the cost of a boat ride to go deep sea fishing. i have fished for everything from flounder to wahoo and everything inbetween. please call 8167one six 8 one 7 8. if you are interested.


----------

